# Toppings on Pizza



## TarionzCousin (Apr 28, 2011)

What is the weirdest thing you've ever seen put on a pizza?

On the radio today, they read an article that said ketchup is a common pizza topping in Brazil. [MENTION=607]Klaus[/MENTION], say it ain't so!

One of the "gourmet" pizza chains in my hometown puts stuff like this on its regular pizzas:


Squash
Spinach
Feta Cheese
Walnuts
Barbecue chicken
Thai peanut chicken (or shrimp)


----------



## Umbran (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a couple weeks ago, on a trip to NYC, I had braised lamb on pizza.  Tasty!


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2011)

Anything other than pepperoni and bacon...


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 28, 2011)

It took me a while to get used to the sunny-side up eggs on pizzas I had in France.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 28, 2011)

While in the military in Germany a common topping was tuna...
And the pepperoni there was actually salami - good but . . . different.
Also, while there I saw a Greek variation of pizza that used goat.

And while I never actually saw it myself, someone who I knew that was stationed in Berlin said the Russian's across the wall (at the time) liked their pizza with borscht pulp (i.e. boiled beets).


----------



## Klaus (Apr 28, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> What is the weirdest thing you've ever seen put on a pizza?
> 
> On the radio today, they read an article that said ketchup is a common pizza topping in Brazil. [MENTION=607]Klaus[/MENTION], say it ain't so!
> 
> ...



The average philistine here in Brazil will splash a pizza with ketchup and mustard. A minority is able to enjoy the flavors of the pizza without resorting to that sin. In São Paulo (where the Italian community is largest), no one eats pizza with ketchup or mustard.


----------



## Saeviomagy (Apr 28, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Squash
> Spinach
> Feta Cheese
> Walnuts
> ...




Australian pizza huts have, at one stage or another, served:
Spinach and feta pizza, and also spinach, fetta and chicken (it's out now, and it's great!)
BBQ chicken is pretty much universal (again - delicious)
Satay chicken is pretty common (and yummy). There was one pizza that had satay sauce instead of tomato sauce.
There's a cheezeburger pizza with mayonnaise in a swirl on top of it

Ketchup and mustard on a pizza sounds pretty tame by aussie standards.


----------



## Dioltach (Apr 28, 2011)

A very popular topping in the Netherlands is shawarma, complete with garlic sauce.


----------



## ssampier (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm pretty traditional. I like good cheese and Pepperoni or Italian Sausage. The best is an independent place with good beer on tap, but I frequently settle for chains.

Papa Murphy's, however, makes a really good Chicken, Spinach and Artichoke pizza.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Apr 28, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> What is the weirdest thing you've ever seen put on a pizza?
> 
> On the radio today, they read an article that said ketchup is a common pizza topping in Brazil. <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @Klaus <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, say it ain't so!
> 
> ...





Must be a West Coast thing.  I've seen all those you listed.  Shrimp definitely qualified as my "weirdest" thing ever.  Goat Cheese, I've also seen, which just grossed me out, smell-wise.  I didn't dare try a bite.

California Pizza Kitchen loves to claim they were the first to give us the BBQ Chicken pizza.  I wish they would take it back.  

I'm a traditionalist.   "Deluxe" is about as weird as I want to get.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Apr 28, 2011)

Most of the stuff given here qualifies as basic topping in Germany.

The more bizarre stuff, and only seldom seen, is:


Asparagus and Sauce Hollandaise
Bratwurst (a typical German fast food in its own right)
Spaghetti (if those mountains of carbohydrates don't suffice to saturate you, nothing ever will)
Sauerkraut (lending credence to prejudice)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2011)

Pizza with fried potatoes... 

[MENTION=34175]Thunderfoot[/MENTION]: The salami-like pepperoni is pepperoni-sausage (but usually shortened to pepperoni for some reason), but you can also get actual pepperonis, of course. I have seen one pizza service, which actually had "pepperoni" listed twice in the listup (one was the sausage and one the actual pepperonis, but they were both called exactly the same  ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

We have a small pizza chain here in town that makes a pizza called the "Pacific Northwest" that has Smoked Salmon on it. It struck me as very strange at first...then I tried it. It is a pretty delicious pizza.


----------



## freyar (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a pretty big fan of broccoli and artichoke on pizza.

I remember some unusual toppings for pizza when I was an exchange student in Hungary.  Ketchup was common as an addition to all pizza, but I remember one place had a "Mexican" pizza with corn kernels.  That was a little odd.


----------



## billd91 (Apr 28, 2011)

Some of the most interesting pizza toppings I encountered were in the UK. Tuna, corn - not very common in the US that I'm aware of.

There was an awesome place that I went to in 1989 while I was a student at the University of Exeter and celebrating the end of the term. They used to have an entry on the pizza menu for "anything the cook can get his hands on" which was basically a dustbin lid-sized pizza with everything on it.
Turns out, they're still there but the menu has changed a little. Still have some interesting toppings, though.
On the Waterfront


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 28, 2011)

I've tried pizza in several countries, but the oddest one I've had was here in the good ol USA: a lox pizza.

It was actually pretty crafty on their part.  It was everything you expect on a lox bagel: cream cheese, capers, red onions and, of course, lox (with none of the "traditional" toppings you'd expect), all piled high on a medium thick crust.

Essentially, it was a 18" bagel...which made it _awesome!_


----------



## MarkB (Apr 28, 2011)

I love barbecue chicken pizza, and mourn the loss of tuna-and-red-onion from the range of frozen pizzas at my local supermarket.

One I hadn't seen before that came up recently, from the same supermarket, was a minced-beef-and-onion pizza that came with a sachet of tomato ketchup to add as a garnish.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

freyar said:


> I remember some unusual toppings for pizza when I was an exchange student in Hungary.  Ketchup was common as an addition to all pizza, but I remember one place had a "Mexican" pizza with corn kernels.  That was a little odd.




I think you can get a "Mexican Pizza" at Taco Bell.


----------



## TanisFrey (Apr 29, 2011)

I attended the World Jamboree in 1991, a gathering of Boy Scouts from around the world.  It was held in South Korea.  There was a vender who sold pizza.  He offered Cheese Pizza or Supreme Pizza by the slice.

The Supreme Pizza consisted of the following toppings:
Peperoni
Italian sausage
Mushrooms
Onions

Sound normal right?  It was also topped with:
Corn
Bean sprouts

Well it was the only "Hot" food available that we did not have to make ourselves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2011)

ok, sorry to the Netherlander, but i had to look up: Shawarma
and this is what i got:

Shawarma is a little piece of heaven, right here on Earth. Shawarma is a lot like a gyro, kind of like a taco, but so different in many ways. ...

as for the descriptions it gave, i would have to say that a pizza of this content is strange, but sounds really good!!


----------



## Dioltach (Apr 29, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Shawarma is a little piece of heaven, right here on Earth. Shawarma is a lot like a gyro, kind of like a taco, but so different in many ways. ...
> 
> as for the descriptions it gave, i would have to say that a pizza of this content is strange, but sounds really good!!




It's a North African version of something like a cross between gyros and donner. Brilliant by itself, and great on a pizza.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2011)

My stomach seems it is a good idea, but that could be the fact i have not had breakfast yet.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> My stomach seems it is a good idea, but that could be the fact i have not had breakfast yet.




Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, they say. And cold pizza makes for a great bachelor's breakfast.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2011)

cold pizza and warm beer, right?


----------



## megamania (May 1, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> While in the military in Germany a common topping was tuna...
> And the pepperoni there was actually salami - good but . . . different.
> Also, while there I saw a Greek variation of pizza that used goat.
> 
> And while I never actually saw it myself, someone who I knew that was stationed in Berlin said the Russian's across the wall (at the time) liked their pizza with borscht pulp (i.e. boiled beets).




I just lost my appetite


----------



## megamania (May 1, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, they say. And cold pizza makes for a great bachelor's breakfast.




...oh.... there's my appetite


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> a lox pizza




Liquid oxygen sure makes for a weird pizza topping. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Liquid oxygen sure makes for a weird pizza topping.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




It rockets right through you, you know.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> cold pizza and warm beer, right?




I'm NEVER a fan of warm beer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

Many of the fine beers and ales are better at room temp!


----------



## Banshee16 (May 2, 2011)

Hmmm....oddest things...

I used to put raisins on pizza when I was young.  I've since grown out of that habit.

Other odd things.....olives (with pits included) at a place I visited in Rome last year (oddly, in the middle of Rome, it was one of the worst pizzas I've had anywhere).

Pine nuts..

Smoked salmon (in Paris).

Sunny side up Eggs (also in Paris).

Incidentally, out of all the pizzas I've had, probably the best pizza I've ever had was in Quebec City, in a placed called "Portofino".  Beautiful little location in the old city, with a wood fired oven.  It's Italian/European style thin crust pizza, and really, really well done.

Banshee


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Many of the fine beers and ales are better at room temp!




I will disagree with you on that, and I promise...I have as much experience with fine beers and ales as just about any one. Now served at 55-60F, I might give you that. But not at room temperature (which is generally considered 70F).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

room temp for me is 60,s o there is the diff!


----------



## Wycen (May 6, 2011)

Living in California I figure we see more exotic pizza toppings than most other states, but I'd not heard of raisins on pizza before.  At Costco, when you buy there cheap hotdogs and other food at their kiosk I have seen many times people of Latin descent eating pizza and dipping it in catsup.  Did not know it was Brazilian.


----------



## ssampier (May 7, 2011)

Does anyone salt their pizza?

I had a boss that would always salt her pizza slice before eating it. I found it odd, because I've never put excess table salt on mine or even thought about it. I don't remember seeing anyone else do that either.


----------



## Wycen (May 7, 2011)

ssampier said:


> Does anyone salt their pizza?
> 
> I had a boss that would always salt her pizza slice before eating it. I found it odd, because I've never put excess table salt on mine or even thought about it. I don't remember seeing anyone else do that either.




I've seen people put salt on salad.  And not just salt at the only condiment, but dressing plus salt.


----------



## Sammael (May 7, 2011)

Base pizza toppings in Serbia are:


Tomato sauce (which cheap pizzerias and people with no taste sometimes replace with ketchup)
Cheese (rarely mozzarella, since it's really expensive here)
Mushrooms
Olives (green or black, pitted or not)
Ham

Other frequent toppings include bacon, tomato slices, sour cream, kajmak (dairy product specific to Serbia), pepperoni or salami, tuna, hot peppers, eggs (usually cooked sunny side up on top of the pizza). Vegetarian pizzas frequently include corn kernels, onions, peppers, rocket, and spinach. More expensive pizzas have prosciutto and mozzarella. I've also eaten a fantastic pizza with steak chunks and mustard-based sauce.

When I go to Pizza Hut, I usually order Super Supreme or Meat Lovers' Supreme.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 7, 2011)

Sammael said:


> [*]Cheese (rarely mozzarella, since it's really expensive here)



No mozzarella? That's just cruel.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2011)

I have to say, Chocolate.  True, it had carmelized apple sauce and frosting.. but still it destroyed my concept of what a pizza is.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> No mozzarella? That's just cruel.




When I was little we used to make pizzas using bread, pasta sauce, hotdogs, and american cheese.  So not using mozzarella isn't neccisarily cruel...  Not using any kind of cheese, however, is (and I knew someone who used to order them that way).


----------



## ssampier (May 14, 2011)

Wycen said:


> I've seen people put salt on salad.  And not just salt at the only condiment, but dressing plus salt.




I do but only if the salad has tomatoes on it. Salt pulls the moisture right out of the tomato, but I like the flavor. Also I almost always sprinkle pepper on my salads (sometimes before tasting it).

I'm weird, I guess.


----------



## Wycen (May 14, 2011)

As far as tomatoes, no, you aren't weird.  I have it on good authority from a foodie that a dash of salt on slices of tomatoe, plus maybe a bit of mayo, is delicious.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

on a food science level it was explained as such:

Salt breaks down the cellular walls and releases the tasy fluids trapped there in- It works for melons too.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 14, 2011)

So are you saying that salted Snails would make a good topping?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 14, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> So are you saying that salted Snails would make a good topping?



Wild guess what recipe lurks on the other end of this link.  
.
.

[edit]
And fwiw, after looking it over, escargot pizza actually doesn't sound half bad!
.


----------



## ssampier (May 15, 2011)

I definitely salt my watermelon before eating it. I knew one lady that salted _and _peppered her watermelon. Her husband thought to do either was an abomination.

I really don't salt any other melons, though. 



Wycen said:


> As far as tomatoes, no, you aren't weird.  I have it on good authority from a foodie that a dash of salt on slices of tomatoe, plus maybe a bit of mayo, is delicious.




Take that salted tomato & mayo, add some bacon, lettuce, and two slices of bread you have a BLT. Mmm, good.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 15, 2011)

ssampier said:


> I definitely salt my watermelon before eating it. I knew one lady that salted _and _peppered her watermelon. Her husband thought to do either was an abomination.




I could see using chili pepper powder, but not black pepper...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2011)

Some of my relatives salt their watermelon, so I did as well.  One day I didn't.  I stopped salting my watermelon ever since.

Tomatoes, OTOH...ohhhhhhhh, tomatoes.

One of my favorites.  I'll eat 'em raw or cooked, chilled* or room temp.

I used to eat them with a dash of salt, but for hypertensive reasons, I've mostly stopped.  However, I get a similar taste experience with a dash of tarragon vinegar or a squeeze of lemon juice.




* I understand that lycopene pretty much shuts down under 40degF, so if that's why you eat your tomatoes, don't chill them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I used to eat them with a dash of salt, but for hypertensive reasons, I've mostly stopped.  However, I get a similar taste experience with a dash of tarragon vinegar or a squeeze of lemon juice.




first, thanks for the tip on the Lycopene, and second, I am almost afraid to ask why you you add acid food to an already acidic tomato? 

do you have a favored variety, such as the heritage - Cherokee Purple?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> first, thanks for the tip on the Lycopene, and second, I am almost afraid to ask why you you add acid food to an already acidic tomato?




I have a _strong _preference for acidic/salty/sour/tart/savory foods...and tomatoes aren't THAT acidic.  A buddy of mine tried to surprise me with Sour Patch candy (or some such) and was VERY disappointed when I didn't so much as flinch.



> do you have a favored variety, such as the heritage - Cherokee Purple?




Not really- I've found good & bad with every varietal I've tried.  I buy a lot of Cherry or Grape tomatoes for use in salads or to eat straight.  Romas get bought a lot for use in salads or in sauces.  Beefsteaks straight are a common dish for me.  Then, of course, anything I get from the Farmer's Market is as endangered as a dodo.

(Hmmm...I'm starting to sound like the tomato version of Bubba...)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2011)

In Alabama, i hear that tomato growing is as popular, and serious, as drinking bear and hunting.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> In Alabama, i hear that tomato growing is as popular, and serious, as *drinking bear* and hunting.











Damn alcoholic bears.  I blame Yogi.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

do take note that I gave absolute credit where absolute credit was absolutely due.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 17, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn alcoholic bears.  I blame Yogi.




Hmm, a rare spotting of a Porter Bear!


----------



## ssampier (May 17, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have a _strong _preference for acidic/salty/sour/tart/savory foods...and tomatoes aren't THAT acidic.  A buddy of mine tried to surprise me with Sour Patch candy (or some such) and was VERY disappointed when I didn't so much as flinch.




I like savory foods, for sure. It's strange that neither of my parents were really into garlic, onions, tomatoes, or olives and I love all those things.

Maybe my mother was right: I was switched at the hospital.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> (Hmmm...I'm starting to sound like the tomato version of Bubba...)




Is it wrong that I want to hear it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 17, 2011)

ssampier said:


> I like savory foods, for sure. It's strange that neither of my parents were really into garlic, onions, tomatoes, or olives and I love all those things.




My brother from another mother!





> Is it wrong that I want to hear it?




If loving tomatoes is wrong, I don't want to be right!


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 18, 2011)

I used to get a Clams Casino pizza from one pizzeria.  It wasn't your usual red sauce with mozzarella type pizza though. If I remember correctly, it has a garlic & olive oil brushed crust, with cooked clams & seasoned bread crumbs (lots of oregano, because you could taste it) spread lightly over it, and I can't remember what cheese but it might have been a blend of mozzarella & provolone or mozzarella & swiss. It was really good, but I guess it wasn't that popular, because they stopped making it.

After that my favorite was a Greek style white pizza w/ grilled chicken, onions, feta, spinach, & tomatoes.


----------



## Wycen (May 18, 2011)

AuroraGyps said:


> I used to get a Clams Casino pizza from one pizzeria.  It wasn't your usual red sauce with mozzarella type pizza though. If I remember correctly, it has a garlic & olive oil brushed crust, with cooked clams & seasoned bread crumbs (lots of oregano, because you could taste it) spread lightly over it, and I can't remember what cheese but it might have been a blend of mozzarella & provolone or mozzarella & swiss. It was really good, but I guess it wasn't that popular, because they stopped making it.
> 
> After that my favorite was a Greek style white pizza w/ grilled chicken, onions, feta, spinach, & tomatoes.




Welcome back to ENWorld, last time I remember seeing this poster name was a few years ago.  Pizza does good things!


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 18, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


>



Holy crap where did you find this picture?  It's a little gasthaus in the Bavarian Alps... I've actually been there.  Didn't realize the place was so desperate that they started serving the wild life though...

Tomatoes, oh where do I begin; Jet Stars, Better Boys, Rosy Girls, Early Girls, Daisy Belles, Heirloom...  So many varieties, so little time.  Out of the 300+ I've tried about 75.  I think I need to step up my game a little.  

1 ore month and the first plants should be coming in out of the garden.  Yay! Midwest farming, oh how I've missed you.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 19, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Holy crap where did you find this picture?  It's a little gasthaus in the Bavarian Alps... I've actually been there.  Didn't realize the place was so desperate that they started serving the wild life though...




A random internet search for the words "Drinking Bear"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Didn't realize the place was so desperate that they started serving the wild life though...



key phrase: wild life-as in wild parties!!!


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> key phrase: wild life-as in wild parties!!!




Indeed! Let's go!


----------



## Bedrockgames (May 19, 2011)

I don't know about strange, but at Renzo's in Revere they have this great pizza called the The Italian Three Piece (2 types of prosciutto and some pancetta). I've had similar pizza's at other places and usually it is a little too salty, but it tastes perfect at Renzo's.


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 22, 2011)

Wycen said:


> Welcome back to ENWorld, last time I remember seeing this poster name was a few years ago.  Pizza does good things!



I really don't play any RPGs these days, so I only pop over here occasionally.

I think the oddest pizza I ever made was a cheese steak pizza. Store bought pizza dough, covered with a layer of sauteed onions, then cooked & cut up Steak-Ums, topped with cheddarella (perfect mix of cheddar & mozz. with out being too oily). I think I put green peppers on one half, but I didn't like it. 

If you're not cheap like I am, you could use a decent cut of steak.


----------

